

Introducing the nondenominational Laptop Burka - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10321529-71.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
laptopburka
Dont worry about the skeptics . If your a serious laptop computer user /
traveler , who really cares about no glare the laptop burka works ! Its great
for gamers , travelers ! You can pay all you want for some stupid high tech
filter that wont work , dosent work .The name Laptop Burka was coined out of
laughter out on my deck in the sun. My and I wife couldnt stop laughing. We
love to laugh. So it stuck.

------
apotheon
That's ludicrous.

------
laptopburka
www.laptopburka.com

